# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta Merkur

## Radotović

Pozdrav...sve mi je ovo novo..i neznam odakle krenuti..za početak znam da se moram naručiti kod dr.Jukić..(Merkur)nikako da iskopam negdje brojček za naručti...pa ako netko ima..lp

----------


## Peterlin

> Pozdrav...sve mi je ovo novo..i neznam odakle krenuti..za početak znam da se moram naručiti kod dr.Jukić..(Merkur)nikako da iskopam negdje brojček za naručti...pa ako netko ima..lp


Ovdje imaš sve kontakte: https://www.kb-merkur.hr/merkur-odje...lesti-i-porode

Ja bih probala na ovaj broj i e-mail:
e-mail: ginekologija@kb-merkur.hr
tel./fax:+385 1 2431391

Sretno!

----------

